# Help! How to potty train when you both work?



## Marleoz (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello everyone

I am brand new to the site and wow what an awesome site. 

Sadly we had to put down our 6 year old Golden. We want to get another puppy but it's been a while since we had to do potty training. We rescued our 6 year old when he was already 1.

My question is how can we sucessfully potty train when both my wife and I both work and would have to leave the pup alone for 9 hours a day during the week? We desperately want to make this work...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, well, that seems a bit unfair to the puppy, considering he is just a baby with a bladder the size of a walnut...there is no way he can hold it for that long. Can't you have someone come to the house and let him out and play a bit with him? Preferably in the first months two times a day and later on one ?


----------



## Marleoz (Jul 25, 2012)

I know I know it does seem unfair and I hate to do that but we really want another dog. I know I can look for an older dog already potty trained but we really want a new puppy for our kids to experience that as well. Can I crate train with a large crate and have half of it lined with paper or something to train him to go there? Then when older and he can hold it better train to go outside? I know that will be difficult to train him the difference but I don't know...

Any ideas?


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Marleoz,

I was(am) also in that situation.

In the begining, the first month, I really made the effort of coming home during lunch hour. So if you or someone else could do it, that would be great. Maybe you can make shifts with your wife.

Once this said, the most important thing to know is that potty training is more training you than the puppy (the puppy will eventually follow your lead), meaning that if you are not at home with him you are not training. So it will take a lot longer for him to be potty trained.

When I am not at home Pixie stays in a room in which she has journals or puppy pads in one corner (clever girls quickly realised that was the place to pee). Once I am at home I really try to make her understand that she is supposed to go outside. But since she is allowed to pee inside during the day, it is a bit confusing (the other day she was in the living room with me and instead of saying she wanted to go out, she went upstairs to the room and peed in the puppy pads).

Hope this helps


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I guess you could do that in the beginning, but potty training will be very confusing for him: inside? Outside? The best solution would be having someone come over to take him out. It's also important that someone plays with him a few times during those nine hours that you are away. He will be bored like mad...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How old is your puppy? 9 hours a day without being taken out is not going to work at all for a baby puppy. I know some people do it, and eventually the puppy gets potty trained, but in general is not good for the health and well being of a puppy to 1. be alone that many hours, and 2. try to hold it for that long.

A baby puppy will sleep a lot during the day, but needs the interaction and training from his people when he is awake, and also needs to be taken out to potty every 20 to 30 minutes when they are awake.

If you do get a puppy, you will need to make arrangements for someone to come take him/her out several times a day for several months; or maybe find someone to puppy sit every day for several months. I would not consider leaving a puppy alone for more than 3 hours until they are at least 5 or 6 months old, and they still need to be taken out a few times a day, no less than 2 times (and really they need more than that), until possibly 8 or 9 months, but they should have a break and go out at least once a day from 9 months old up to a year old or older.

I would encourage you to consider adopting an adult dog due to your work schedule, a year old or older. Better for the dog and your schedule.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Marleoz said:


> I know I know it does seem unfair and I hate to do that but we really want another dog. I know I can look for an older dog already potty trained but we really want a new puppy for our kids to experience that as well. Can I crate train with a large crate and have half of it lined with paper or something to train him to go there? Then when older and he can hold it better train to go outside? I know that will be difficult to train him the difference but I don't know...
> 
> Any ideas?


If you are going to do it this way, instead of just the crate set up a puppy pen with the crate attached (you will want to figure out a way to make a section as tall as the rest of the puppy pen at the gate so puppy can't climb out over the crate). Set up the crate as the sleeping area and put papers or puppy pads in the far corner of the puppy pen so you have two seperate areas for sleeping and potty. If you use the crate for both you will have a puppy who learns to lay down and sleep in his pee and poop.

I urge you to seriously consider the best interests of a puppy. I understand the desire to have a puppy grow up with your children, but you are responsible for the well being of the puppy, not just giving your children the experience of a puppy. Waiting for a puppy until you can give it the time and attention it needs you will also be teaching your children the responsible way to be a pet a owner.


----------



## Marleoz (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advice so far please keep it coming.

I really want to be fair to the puppy but if I can't come up with a good plan we may not be able to have another dog   :--sad:


----------



## Spiffy (Jul 9, 2012)

You should read Ian Dunbars book on raising a puppy. It gives great ideas that may help you figure out a solution!


----------



## Sawyer13 (Jul 26, 2012)

You really shouldn't have a dog, if you don't have the time to even train him. Im sorry! but unless you have someone to be there with the puppy, it won't work out.


----------



## Sawyer13 (Jul 26, 2012)

I would go with the older dog, shelter dogs are wonderful!


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

I think you definitely need to have someone help out. At least one visit a day to break up the day, to feed and to pee. Puppies should eat 3 times a day fo rhte first 4 months and gradually work up to adult servings. 
The puppy will get bored out of it's mind for 9 hours a day and will be a handful for you when you get home. Once you do get home how many hours will you have with the puppy to play before you crate again for bedtime?
This is how we worked it out. I added up the amount of hours approximately spent in his crate in a 24 hour day and compared the two. If the puppy is in 9 during the day + ?night+ additional crate needs..... how does that pan out and do you think it is fair?
Especially goldens who love love your company. I told my husband we didn't buy a pup so we could lock him up, he doesn't derserve that becuse he didn't choose us we chose him. 
Imagine you had to pee at 9 am but weren't allowed to go until 6pm. You're asking for bladder infections, kidney problems, pain and accidents.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My best friend got a puppy (for free) without thinking it through. She was away for 9 hours a day. Two weeks later, she rehomed him, realizing that it was unfair for him to be alone for that many hours in a day. She was really upset, but she knew it was best for her pup.

I am so thankful that my boyfriend and I had the schedule that we had when we got Molly, because I would not have gotten a puppy under any other circumstances that would force Molly to be home by herself for more than an hour at such a young age.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

To say they should never have a puppy is absurd to say the least.

It can be done but it will take a little longer and there will be accidents in the beginning. We have had 2 puppies while we both worked full time. I would suggest when you first bring the puppy home to take a couple weeks vacation to get to know the puppy and for it to settle in. They can learn in a couple weeks where to go potty, you just need to be persistant. Purchase an x pen lined with puppy pads on one side and fill with chew toys to keep it in while you are at work. In the beginning they will potty on the pads because they can't hold it being that young. When ours got about about 5 months they were able to stay out back in our fenced yard. We never had a problem after that. Alot of owners work full time.

And for what it's worth some rescues won't even let you adopt an older dog if both parents work full time. Now that is ABSURD IMHO.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

My husband and I both work. before we had kids, when it was just us, we got a puppy, and we hired a dog walker to come in twice a day to walk her. It wasn't really all that expensive, in the grand scheme of owning a dog. A lot less expensive than repairing chewed up drywall, shoes, etc. that a bored puppy can create. 

Now, we have our first Golden puppy. DH and I still both work, but we have a nanny. She is home full-time through the end of August. Starting in September, she will work afternoons. So, Rocket is supervised all the time now, and by Septemeber when he'll be left for 4 hours a day, he will be 4 months old. And he won't be left every day, as my husband works from home when he's not travelling.

If we did not have the nanny, I would have gotten an older dog or hired a dog walker.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

+1 rescue an adult.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Marleoz said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am brand new to the site and wow what an awesome site.
> 
> ...




To answer your question - housetraining will take a little longer. As long as you vow to not get mad at the puppy for accidents in the house, housetraining will happen, in time. Housetraining comes with maturity as well as with practice. Ideally, if you could arrange for someone to come visit the pup, spend some time with it mid day that would be great,. If that is not an option, you need to set the pup up in an xpen or puppy proof room with a bathroom area at one end and a sleeping/eating area at the other, with access to water all day, and some safe appropriate toys, and leave a radio or tv on - you CAN NOT crate him/her for nine hours. You could stuff his soaked/wet 'lunch' in a kong,freeze it, and he can eat it as it thaws out during the day. Be prepared to give your total attention to the pup when you are home. Not going to get into whether you should or shouldn't, that is your decision.


----------



## Marleoz (Jul 25, 2012)

*Great advice*

Thanks everyone for the positive advice. Sorry I was offline for a while and could not access. I take offense that someone would comment that we should never own a dog; however I do appreciate your honest opinions.

Please if anyone else has ideas or stories on how they did it I would love to hear more.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Sawyer13 said:


> You really shouldn't have a dog, if you don't have the time to even train him. Im sorry! but unless you have someone to be there with the puppy, it won't work out.


I think it is mean to the puppy!


----------



## Marleoz (Jul 25, 2012)

Judi said:


> I think it is mean to the puppy!


Yes we are working on a plan for training in those first 6-8 months. I'm not going to lock an 8 week old puppy in a cage turn out the light and maybe come back home 12 hours later. I'm mearly looking for creative ideas to bring a forever friend into our loving home for our family. I am not a person who has a doghouse outside with a dog chained to it. The puppy's well being is my first interest; hence why I started this post in the first place. We have raised puppies in the past; now we have a bit of a challenge adn I'm looking for ideas. Not no you should never have a dog.

Okay now I'm getting off my soap box...


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

No surprise you received replies from folks who will put dogs very high up the pedestal (It is a dog forum).

I don't think your question is worded correctly... Are you asking can it be done, or should it be done? Assuming you don't have the option of a daily sitter or walker. I would say well sure it can be done, but probably not the best enviroment.

As previously mentioned (I did not see you reply as a consideration), why not an older than pup GR that can handle being left alone 8 hours without the issues of habits and anxiety? Which is exactly what we did with no regret. Now that my my wife works at home, we have a very demanding puppy in the house.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

ScottyUSN said:


> No surprise you received replies from folks who will put dogs very high up the pedestal (It is a dog forum).
> 
> I* don't think your question is worded correctly... Are you asking can it be done, or should it be done?* Assuming you don't have the option of a daily sitter or walker. I would say well sure it can be done, but probably not the best enviroment.
> 
> As previously mentioned (I did not see you reply as a consideration), why not an older than pup GR that can handle being left alone 8 hours without the issues of habits and anxiety? Which is exactly what we did with no regret. Now that my my wife works at home, we have a very demanding puppy in the house.


The first post asked "How can I successfully potty train when both parents work. Actually it was in the header also.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> The first post asked "How can I successfully potty train when both parents work. Actually it was in the header also.


My poor choice of words. I was paraphrasing "to the OP" what the thread has turned into since the original post. I agree it can be done (raise a pup that is) even in this less than idea environment. But am also curious if the OP was interested or considered an older dog. 

Curious why you replied to that post?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

ScottyUSN said:


> My poor choice of words. I was paraphrasing "to the OP" what the thread has turned into since the original post. I agree it can be done (raise a pup that is) even in this less than idea environment. But am also curious if the OP was interested or considered an older dog.
> 
> Curious why you replied to that post?


Because another thread just got closed because people started assuming to no fault of the op. Hopefully this op doesn't get attacked as well....

I also potty trained Wyatt while we both worked full time. So I am also curious to see how others acheived this goal


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

I would say while difficult it is doable. My husband was gone when we got our puppy and i was working. However it was only part time and i work only 15 mins away. So i was home for most of the day expect for the 4 hrs i was working, If i worked longer than that i would come home at lunch. Not until she was over a year old would i ever leave her all 8-9 hrs at home with out a break, even now i come home most days and let her out at lunch even though it is not necessary. When she was younger I crate trained her, but once we felt she was reliable enough we would let her have more freedom. 

I think if you are able to come home at lunch or get a dog walker to let your puppy out, that would be the best. This would make it doable. 8-9 hrs is a very long time for a puppy.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Think about what your kids would be learning if you stuck the puppy in a crate for 9 hours. 
It would of course be covered with poop and pee when you come home tired from work. You would express exasperation toward the puppy. Resentment is now an emotion you want to experience or teach your kids.
What about taking your kids to PetSmart on adoption day and you will see they can fall in love with an older dog? (also, if your dog that passed away was in their memory, an older dog may be what they identify with anyway?)


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Because another thread just got closed because people started assuming to no fault of the op. Hopefully this op doesn't get attacked as well....
> 
> I also potty trained Wyatt while we both worked full time. So I am also curious to see how others acheived this goal


Your a forum moderator 

My post was not intended to be aggressive in nature. Anyone who shows up on this forum looking for support before making such a big decision clearly has their heart in the right place. But truth of the matter is... Leaving a pup alone that long daily x5 days a week is not a good one. Potty training is only a small portion of that reasoning. Separation anxiety and all that results from it would be my primary concern. Possibly issues the OP did not consider, but is worth consideration.

Again "To the OP" have you or would you consider a GR that is beyond his/her teens?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

ScottyUSN said:


> Your a forum moderator
> 
> My post was not intended to be aggressive in nature. Anyone who shows up on this forum looking for support before making such a big decision clearly has their heart in the right place. But truth of the matter is... Leaving a pup alone that long daily x5 days a week is not a good one. Potty training is only a small portion of that reasoning. Separation anxiety and all that results from it would be my primary concern. Possibly issues the OP did not consider, but is worth consideration.
> 
> Again "To the OP" have you or would you consider a GR that is beyond his/her teens?


Nope just a member



She did talk about older dogs:




Marleoz said:


> I know I know it does seem unfair and I hate to do that but we really want another dog. *I know I can look for an older dog already potty trained but we really want a new puppy* for our kids to experience that as well. Can I crate train with a large crate and have half of it lined with paper or something to train him to go there? Then when older and he can hold it better train to go outside? I know that will be difficult to train him the difference but I don't know...


----------

